# Looking for an experienced NEPA trapper



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

im new to the sport and i could really use a hand with getting the basics down. If there is anyone in northeast PA who wouldnt mind spme company while they made their sets it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## don-dor (Jan 5, 2011)

I would be glad to give you any advice if you need any. I live in central PA.


----------

